# How long does it take for dwarf hair grass to grow?



## digitallinh (Jun 22, 2011)

I just planted my second attempt at growing this plant and after some research I think the answer lies in the type of setup you have. In high light, co2injected, high nutrient environments it apparently grows really fast.

Less, and obviously the rate will suffer.

I was low light before, now I'm probably medium at the substrate. Thinking it'll make a difference. Both setups with excel.

Also the first time I made the mistake of planting it in large clumps, this time I broke it up into 5 hair clumps and planted them that way, hope it works!


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

It does best with a nutrient rich substrate. Having a dry start also helps kick start the spreading but it's not necessary.


----------

